# Ground turkey, do you use it?



## 97guns (Apr 1, 2010)

its pretty much the only ground meat i use, that and ground pork. i havn't bought ground beef in a good 10 years. i use the stuff in anything that i would use ground beef for.


----------



## JamesS (Apr 1, 2010)

Yep. In tacos and chili mostly.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't use it at all.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 1, 2010)

I haven't used it in awhile, but I have used it in a cordon bleu roll I often make, as well as burgers.  Though with the burgers I added relish, chopped green onions, Italian herb seasoning and a bit of tabasco to help give some moisture and flavour.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 2, 2010)

I've tried it 4 times in 2-3 years, and just do not like it at all.
Tastes funny to me.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 2, 2010)

I use it all the time in place of ground beef.  Yes the taste is not the same but it has a lot less fat and that works for me.  Here are things I use it in:

Ground Turkey and Peas curry - Spices that you use make a whole lot of difference in the end product.  Given Indian food is laden with spices it works very well with ground turkey
Sheekh Kababs - I make these all the time and they are always a hit.  Everyone I have shared these with, even those who don't like turkey enjoy them
Kofta Curry - Turkey meatballs instead of beef in a spicy, frangrant sauce
Lasagne 
Tacos
Meatloaf - Again I am Indian so my meatloaf is very different than the standard American version.  In my version the turkey is marinated with fresh ginger, garlic, spices, breadcrumbs, cilantro, mint, eggs, fried onions and then I put some more beaten egg to cover the top and bake it.  I even fool my die hard beef lover husband that it is not beef
I also make omelettes/frittata with left over ground turkey and veggies and cheese. It's just as flavorful as the beef version


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, yeah, I make turkey meat ball soup, my interpetation of an idea I got on Iron Chef, everybody loves it here.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yakuta said:


> I use it all the time in place of ground beef.  Yes the taste is not the same but it has a lot less fat and that works for me.



Yakuta -- what kind of turkey do you use? I find that extra-lean beef can have less fat than regular ground turkey. If you like the flavor of beef more, it's worth checking out 

That said, my default is ground turkey breast. I use it for tacos, meatballs, and even tomato sauce sometimes. Once in a while, I'll go for an extra-lean (1 gram fat/ounce) ground beef. 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 2, 2010)

I tried using it a few times, but decided I just don't like it at all.
Don't like the texture, or the flavor.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Apr 3, 2010)

I had never been thrilled with the dry texture of the extra-lean ground turkey that I had been using; then I discovered that the regular ground turkey tastes better. I've never done a fat/calorie comparison, though, between it and the 4 percent fat ground beef that I use and like.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I tried using it a few times, but decided I just don't like it at all.
> Don't like the texture, or the flavor.



Your forgot to mention the smell. YUCK!!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Apr 3, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Your forgot to mention the smell. YUCK!!



I never noticed any particular smell from either the extra-lean or regular ground turkey that I've bought.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 3, 2010)

I use ground turkey breast all the time.  In some recipes, like tacos, I like it better than ground beef.  I have never noticed an odd taste or smell.  But it could be because the ground turkey I buy is mostly white meat.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 3, 2010)

No, not at all! I think it's a waste of good turkey.


----------



## catalina (Apr 4, 2010)

I think in our household, it depends upon what is on sale that week.  We use either really lean ground beef or regular ground turkey but in the exact same manner as ground beef...except maybe in hamburgers.  I think my dad just prefers that to be actual beef.  But after spices and browning, we haven't noticed anything perceivably different between the two.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 4, 2010)

The following link kind of says it all:
Ground Turkey Versus Ground Beef - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

There's not that much difference between the two, except possible price, and yet ground turkey requires more additional spices for flavor.


----------



## JamesS (Apr 4, 2010)

It's relative lack of flavor is what I like best about it. In chili for instance, I don't like the taste that beef gives to it.  The turkey gives it some substance, and leaves the flavor to the seasoning and the tomatoes. Same for tacos, very similar texture to ground beef, less grease and a better base for the seasoning.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Your forgot to mention the smell. YUCK!!


 
Are you sure it was fresh? It really should not have any smell.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi SNPiccolo, I buy my beef, chicken, lamb and goat at a butcher shop.  The only meat I buy packaged is ground turkey.  I try to get a good quality one (Perdue mostly).  

The ground beef I buy is hand trimmed by the butcher and then ground so it is low in fat.   From what I have read, in addition to fat content differences, the composition of red meat (how fibres in it interconnect) is also a factor why it's not considered the healthiest (how our body has to process it).  In short, I use it in moderation.  

To me the slight difference in taste of ground turkey or chicken is O.K. if it gives me the protein and is still relatively healthy in the long run for my body.


----------



## RMGRANDSTAFF (Apr 4, 2010)

I make breakfast sausage out of it and also use it to make turkey burgers.


----------



## AmandaES (May 23, 2010)

I like using ground turkey for tacos, chilis, sometimes burgers and meatloaf. I don't think it smells weird at all and I think it has a nice flavor and texture.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (May 23, 2010)

Yes, I made a turkey & pork, loaf to which I added cheese, red bell peppers, onions, garlic (...more) and it was really fabulous. One of the best loaves I ever made. Not totally sure if it was the turkey or the cheese that made the dish, though. Using it in place of a fattier meat is the way to go. It binds better than beef, too!


----------



## Babbadean (May 23, 2010)

I also use it for Spaghetti Sauce, Tacos, I have used it for 
Meatloaf. And I never told my family afterward i asked them how they liked they said it was great!! And they are very hard to please!! 
Brabara-Jean


----------



## KimEC (May 23, 2010)

*It's a great, light substitute for ground beef*

I use it all the time in my favorite light chili recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2010)

Since my husband isn't a red-meat eater, I've been buying ground turkey & ground turkey products for at least 21 years.  Use it for anything & everything I'd use ground beef for.  Fabulous stuff, & very versatile.  I rarely if ever buy the ground breast though, as I find it a tad on the dry side - stick to the regular ground, which is a mixture of white & dark meat.  Am also a big fan of the many different varieties/flavors of turkey (& chicken) sausages available these days as well.  And turkey ham, pepperoni, etc.  The variety of healthy low-fat turkey products now available is outstanding.


----------



## Robo410 (May 23, 2010)

use it a lot. sometimes for friends who don't eat red meat, and sometimes just because I like it and it works well in a recipe.


----------



## AmandaES (May 23, 2010)

Babbadean said:


> I also use it for Spaghetti Sauce, Tacos, I have used it for
> Meatloaf. And I never told my family afterward i asked them how they liked they said it was great!! And they are very hard to please!!
> Brabara-Jean


 
I love it in spaghetti sauce!


----------



## bakechef (May 23, 2010)

I don't use it often, but I have used it in chili and spaghetti sauce with great success.  

I have a friend that doesn't eat beef, so I made my regular meat ball recipe (I usually use beef, pork and veal) and substituted all ground turkey, the meatballs were fantastic, I was quite surprised.  It is nice to know that I have options when making the meatball recipe!


----------



## x7anooonah (May 24, 2010)

I used to use it for everything. I like it a lot better then beef actually.  But we moved overseas almost two years ago and you can not find turkey here what so ever. I use ground lamb now instead of beef.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 24, 2010)

I use it alot now since my mother does not eat meat... I use my same recipes except I substitute turkey


----------



## jpinmaryland (May 24, 2010)

I may have said this earlier: I find that using a good bit of garlic compliments this meat quite well. Not sure why this pungent works. if you like garlic at all, give it a shot.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2010)

My family does not like turkey.I like a slice of it at Thanksgiving for a sandwich, but any type of ground meat makes me gag. so NO ground turkey for anything.
kades


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2010)

we use ground turkey in place of beef in just about every one of our regularly made dishes with the exception of burgers. i just can't stand a white hockey puck instead of a real beef burger, no matter how it's spiced. oddly, though, i don't mind turkey meatloaf, or turkey kjott-kaker (norwegian salisbury steaks).

my wife makes italian style meatballs in tomato sauce that have fooled many of my co-workers (including the italian and italian wanne-be's) thinking that they were the traditional beef/veal/pork mix of meats.


----------



## ChefJune (May 25, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I don't use it at all.


 
me neither. at least, not lately.  and when I have, I buy turkey and grind it myself.  Like ground beef, the preground, prepackaged stuff can have just about anything in it, and I'm not "fer" that.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 2, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> me neither. at least, not lately.  and when I have, I buy turkey and grind it myself.  Like ground beef, the preground, prepackaged stuff can have just about anything in it, and I'm not "fer" that.



So as a caterer June you never use it??? Or do you personally never use it???


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 3, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> So as a caterer June you never use it??? Or do you personally never use it???


 
I am no longer a ceterer, Mimi, but no, I would not use it in any case, unless I had ground it myself.  Unfortunately, as with already ground beef, the quality of ground turkey sold in most markets is questionable.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 3, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I am no longer a ceterer, Mimi, but no, I would not use it in any case, unless I had ground it myself.  Unfortunately, as with already ground beef, the quality of ground turkey sold in most markets is questionable.



I'm with you on that June... I almost always get my meats from whole foods, or fresh market, not only is it better quality but I get the amount I need, not the amount in the styrofoam...


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I am no longer a ceterer, Mimi, but no, I would not use it in any case, unless I had ground it myself. Unfortunately, as with already ground beef, the quality of ground turkey sold in most markets is questionable.


 
i'm just curious, but what is questionable about it, and where might one get facts supporting that?

i'm interested as we eat ground turkey every week, and i'd rather not feed my family something unhealthy.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 4, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i'm just curious, but what is questionable about it, and where might one get facts supporting that?
> 
> i'm interested as we eat ground turkey every week, and i'd rather not feed my family something unhealthy.


 
some of it is processed, as ground beef is, with byproducts ground fine and washed with ammonia.  

Marion Nestle (Professor of Food Science at NYU), in her book "What to Eat," suggests that grinding one's own meat is safest as then you can be sure what is (and isn't) in it. and that was before I knew about the ammonia stuff!

OTOH, if you are in a meat section or butcher shop where they are willing to grind the meat in front of you, that's a safe bet, as well.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jun 4, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i'm just curious, but what is questionable about it, and where might one get facts supporting that?
> 
> i'm interested as we eat ground turkey every week, and i'd rather not feed my family something unhealthy.



I wouldn't fret at all, buckytom. I've yet to grind my own meat -- beef, turkey, or any other. I, too, buy both packaged  ground beef and  ground turkey all the time.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i'm just curious, but what is questionable about it, and where might one get facts supporting that?
> 
> i'm interested as we eat ground turkey every week, and i'd rather not feed my family something unhealthy.



BT if you've never seen Food Inc. Rent it... I went to see it in the movie theatre when it first came out and I was appalled, it hasn't stopped me from eating meats, and poultry, just more aware of the process...


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

I was subbing in an ag (FFA) classroom, and it was interesting to hear their take on the whole deal.  I think the actual truth is somewhere in the middle.
We are fortunate to have good quality, locally produced meat in our area.  I remember one grocery store in a town where we lived would post pics of the kid and their steer above the steaks, kid and their hog above the porkchops, etc. The state fair ribbons were proudly displayed at the meat counter.
I buy ground beef in the store wrapped packaged, ground on the premises.
I don't use ground turkey, no particular reason.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not sure if fresh ground in the supermarket is any better.  The meat that they use for ground beef comes in a big tube, to make it easier to sell ground beef with a predetermined amount of fat, they rarely use fresh cut meat.  Less desirable cuts of meat and scraps are usually ground and sold as just "ground beef" not labeled as chuck, sirloin, round etc.. and are usually fattier and more likely to have gristle "knots".

I have worked in quite a few grocery stores and this has always been the case.  A local butcher shop could likely be different, grinding fresher cuts.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe where you worked. The last GB I bought was from sirloin and chuck, fresh ground at the store.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes those tubes are composed of sirloin and chuck meat, with a predetermined amount of fat, so that they can be labeled that way, they are dumped into the grinder to be ground fresh.  In case I didn't make my meaning clear, the meat that they get is chunks of meat in large 10-15 lb, tubes meant for grinding, this insures that the ground meat in the package is indeed "chuck" or whatever the package is labeled.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, it was handed to me by the butcher that ground it himself and told me what he put in it.  I don't think you were there when I got it. And yes, there is a big window that one can see into the area where they cut and grind meat.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> some of it is processed, as ground beef is, with byproducts ground fine and washed with ammonia.
> 
> Marion Nestle (Professor of Food Science at NYU), in her book "What to Eat," suggests that grinding one's own meat is safest as then you can be sure what is (and isn't) in it. and that was before I knew about the ammonia stuff!
> 
> OTOH, if you are in a meat section or butcher shop where they are willing to grind the meat in front of you, that's a safe bet, as well.


 
thanks june, i'll look for that book. 

and thanks suzyq and wyogal. the truth is almost always less dramatic.

of course, freshly ground is best, but i don't think i've ever seen a butcher grind turkey. we often buy shady brook farms brand. hmm, i'm beginning to wonder, what's so shady about it? lol.

and thanks bakechef. i always wondered how they calculated the amount of fat.

mimiz, i've heard of food, inc., i'll look for it as well.

i've seen the way large halves of animals are handled in the meatpacking district here in nyc, being dragged from truck across a loading dock, so i'm not really squeamish thinking about food processing and handling. i just hope it's trimmed and cleaned up by the time it hits my plate.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 4, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> Well, it was handed to me by the butcher that ground it himself and told me what he put in it.  I don't think you were there when I got it. And yes, there is a big window that one can see into the area where they cut and grind meat.



Don't take it personally, I was just conveying my experience with grocers that I have worked for.  When you buy ground beef packaged from a meat case, this is how it is done in many cases, it is still fresh ground (my store daily, only one day shelf life), but they are not grinding steaks in most cases for bulk sales.  Many butchers even in grocery stores will grind a steak for you, but this isn't how it is usually done for the masses.


----------

